# tightening certain %$%#@ faucet nuts



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Is there a wrench out there that helps to tighten the following:

- the Tee for 3 part lavatory faucets when it's right behind the sink bowl and the counter is installed already

- how about the wide, yet thin faucet nuts?

Please do not tell me a basin wrench is the answer. Every time I go through with this I wish I had something like a slotted wrench with the ends of the jaws at a 30 or 45 angle. Is there such a think?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Look at crows foot wrenches. 

Heat and bend your own wrench.

Tom


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Never ran into one I couldn't get with a basin wrench. It's the squirming upside down around the door stile that gets me bent out of shape.

So to speak. :laughing:


----------



## Serviceplumber (Nov 18, 2013)

Ridgid makes a wrench that is different style than a basin wrench . It's a tube style that has a slot in it . I have looked at. It a couple times but I have to admit I use my basin wrench daily..if I can't break it free with my basin wrench I cut it off from the top with my reciprocating saw..


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I should have taken pics. Four sinks and two were a pita. The basin wrench wasn't cutting it. For the tee in the center, there was no room to get the head on it, and I didn't want to damage the threads for the side ports, anyway - no room for getting above it to grab on, either. Trying to tighten it enough in very tight confines for the wrench was an ordeal. For the faucets, the nuts were just too thin and I couldn't keep the head on it. (The red Ridgid multi-tool, which is generally great, should have a slot for those big nuts). 

Maybe I need a better wrench, but I'm using the square-tube telescoping one.

And another thing....I've got abs of steel from those pesky ones. One good thing...:thumbup:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Serviceplumber said:


> Ridgid makes a wrench that is different style than a basin wrench . It's a tube style that has a slot in it . I have looked at. It a couple times but I have to admit I use my basin wrench daily..if I can't break it free with my basin wrench I cut it off from the top with my reciprocating saw..


Get it. Piece of cake for the plastic retaining nuts, especially. Even reaching up to install. The nut holds in there nice.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Look at crows foot wrenches.
> 
> Heat and bend your own wrench.
> 
> Tom


Ultimately, I want my fingers to have the strength of a wrench....so instead, I'll take a tool that gives similar leverage and access..with room to swing it a bit.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'll be there again for other stuff, so I'll get pics.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Little channellocks and a little crescent. 

Basin wrench.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

rex said:


> Little channellocks and a little crescent.
> 
> Basin wrench.


Yup, I had all those and that's how I usually manage. Wasn't working well. How many times can one flip a wrench to find clearance as they mumble under their breath. Lots.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Come to think of it, I might find a sacrificial large mouth wrench and saw off most of the handle. That'll do it. As for tightening the tee, I might have done it with lineman's pliers if I had them nearby...strong enough to twist while grabbing.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

All I know is I hate installing most wide spread faucets.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh, you reminded me of one more issue. The "nuts" on the hoses was shy of 5/8" and was soft metal (kingston brass) It was a %$#'n nightmare to tighten them, too.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

These may have enough protrusion to allow you to snug up the fittings, they come in metric also.

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...roup_ID=674856&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog

Tom


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Sometimes it's just easier to take the sink out and reinstall it.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/faucet-and-sink-installer

I grabbed one of these a year or two ago. Its a little gimmiky... but it works great


----------



## Serviceplumber (Nov 18, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> Oh, you reminded me of one more issue. The "nuts" on the hoses was shy of 5/8" and was soft metal (kingston brass) It was a %$#'n nightmare to tighten them, too.


Sounds like,,no warranty on owner supplied fixtures to me.


----------



## Professor Plumb (Dec 21, 2013)

goneelkn said:


> Sometimes it's just easier to take the sink out and reinstall it.



What he said... Bet Ive done that a dozen times on faucets with between no and zero clearance... Sounds extreme but, its better than spending 45 min. upside down, turning a nut 1/onebillionth of an inch at a time.


Edit: Also, stem wrenches will fit those bigger nuts quite often...
http://lockeplumbing.com/detail.asp...15&r1=WHE-USS25C&r2=GRU-595916&r3=FEI-NL9-LED




www.ProfessorPlumbTx.com


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Oh, you reminded me of one more issue. The "nuts" on the hoses was shy of 5/8" and was soft metal (kingston brass) It was a %$#'n nightmare to tighten them, too.


That is why crows foot wrenches and regular wrenches sometimes don't work. My plumber has a small thin adjustable wrench that also happens to have a large opening capacity and a small profile, it works great.

He said it was a couple of bucks at Walgreens, he has 2 now and can't find them again.


----------

